# What do you do?



## squishles10 (Aug 25, 2008)

Discuss. I'll be back after my meeting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2008)

:sniff: I'm not a civil eng of any sort...I'll just mess up the stats on the first questions


----------



## Sschell (Aug 25, 2008)

well... I guess this is what I get for using the "view new posts" feature... sucked into polls which don't apply to me beacuse of my dicipline...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually do land development, construction and transportation. I limited my vote to the one I seem to do more of.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 25, 2008)

ah... I remembered that I worked for a civil firm out of college... So I used that info... heh!


----------



## Casey (Aug 25, 2008)

Structural engineer for an EPC firm with oil and gas clients. I make piperacks and t-posts and have to deal with my spazz of an office buddy...

And I think Tom McKeon is awesome!


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 25, 2008)

Unemployed, outta school 4 mo., 2nd degree (1st degree was 19 yrs ago). Experience falls under environmental, transportation, land development, surveying; for private consultant &amp; county employers; taking FE this Oct: passed FS last April; should work ever come my way PS / PE to follow.

T McK rules!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2008)

No Storm Water Modeling


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2008)

Rampant discrimination against mechies!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Casey said:


> Tom McKeon is awesome!


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:



error_matrix said:


> T McK rules!


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:



Capt Worley PE said:


> Rampant discrimination against mechies!!!


You mechies can go start your own poll !!!! 

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 27, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Rampant discrimination against mechies!!!


Says the mechie trolling the _Civil Engineering_ thread  :beerchug:



jregieng said:


> :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: JR


T McK is God's response to the sinful nature of EB and all of its members! God cannot abide these sinful engineers for very long! - :holyness: REPENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :holyness:

did i sound like him? just a little maybe. . .


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Says the mechie trolling the _Civil Engineering_ thread  :beerchug:


I just hit new posts and have at it!


----------



## MGX (Aug 27, 2008)

Fire Protection here. Is that Civil?

The only program I found in my state grants Engineering Technology degrees instead of the 'standard' engineering degree so I switched to Civil. I've two or more years left in the program and I don't think I'll return to get any more degrees. :burgerking:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 27, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I just hit new posts and have at it!



Thats the only way to roll.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2008)

I was just thinking that it's about time for TMcPeeing to show up...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2008)

MGX said:


> Fire Protection here. Is that Civil?


That's what I do, too. It was covered in the MERM, so I'm guessing Mechie.


----------



## MGX (Aug 28, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> That's what I do, too. It was covered in the MERM, so I'm guessing Mechie.



I've been told I can sit for the Fire Protection PE exam after graduation + requisite experience. Looking over the summary I know most of the material or at least am familiar with it.

Does that sound right?

I don't know if one could say, graduate in Mechanical and sit for a Civil exam or vice versa?


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 28, 2008)

MGX said:


> Fire Protection here. Is that Civil?
> The only program I found in my state grants Engineering Technology degrees instead of the 'standard' engineering degree so I switched to Civil. I've two or more years left in the program and I don't think I'll return to get any more degrees. :burgerking:


You can be "other" :-D I have no idea where that fits. Lucky for you, you'll probably always be an other in these types of surveys...

And you can take whatever PE you want, you just have to have the experience to back it up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2008)

Land Development

Private Consultant

Passed PE

5-10 years out of school

Love the Fudgey threads

Spam EB as much as possible

Green skin

I've met 3 EB members


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2008)

MGX said:


> I've been told I can sit for the Fire Protection PE exam after graduation + requisite experience. Looking over the summary I know most of the material or at least am familiar with it.
> Does that sound right?
> 
> I don't know if one could say, graduate in Mechanical and sit for a Civil exam or vice versa?


Sorry I missed this.

In my neck of the woods, the only people who get the Fire Protection PE are the ones doing federal work. I guess there are some who take it just to have the FP PE, but mech or civvie PE's can work on fire protection systems if they are competant in the area.


----------



## MGX (Feb 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sorry I missed this.
> In my neck of the woods, the only people who get the Fire Protection PE are the ones doing federal work. I guess there are some who take it just to have the FP PE, but mech or civvie PE's can work on fire protection systems if they are competant in the area.


Not meaning to bump an old post, but since it gets bumped with each new poll refresh I might as well ask:

What do you usually do with the FPE? I think you mentioned getting the ME PE.

I typically do fire sprinkler/alarm layout and I know a PE isn't really required except for, as you said, federal work. We usually send our stuff out to have a PE stamp our drawings when required.

Career wise, I know the big money is closely tied to working in the oil industry. I know the guys who go out on the platforms make a high income, but I'm not sure I want to be away from my family for months. I'm basically looking for a way to plan something lucrative and I know lots of fire protection is hokey (ie two identical retard chambers, one for plumbing and one for FP, the FP one having the ubiquitous "FM" stamp costing 3x as much).

The counselors at school know little about fire protection and I happened into it by accident and love it and would like to pursue it. I do stuff to FM standards all the time, I wonder if those review guys at FM do well.

I suppose I'd be a contractor, insurance co. reviewer, designer or inspector. I'd also like to add I've looked at the SFPE stuff and I'm wondering if they have a proofreader. It seems a bastard child of industrial, mechanical and civil, kinda like petroleum is a bastard child of geo, mech and civil. I really enjoy it, I'm just not sure what I'd do with the thing or what my options are.


----------



## dastuff (Feb 26, 2009)

A lot more structural's than I thought.

viva la revolucion!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't believe I never saw this thread until now. Nice stats!


----------



## benbo (Feb 26, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I can't believe I never saw this thread until now. Nice stats!


Riddle me this.

THree People have met "several" EB comers in real life. I take it several means at least three.

Two people have met only one EB.comer. Therefore, those people could only have met one of the three, or each other. But if they met each other, then that means that the three couldn't have met them, and only met within the group of three. So they could only have met two people. o, doing the combinations and permutations,

Oh, never mind, I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 27, 2009)

benbo said:


> Riddle me this.THree People have met "several" EB comers in real life. I take it several means at least three.
> 
> Two people have met only one EB.comer. Therefore, those people could only have met one of the three, or each other. But if they met each other, then that means that the three couldn't have met them, and only met within the group of three. So they could only have met two people. o, doing the combinations and permutations,
> 
> Oh, never mind, I'm getting dizzy.


I'm pretty sure that the answer has something to do with airplanes and conveyors.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 3, 2009)

benbo said:


> Riddle me this.THree People have met "several" EB comers in real life. I take it several means at least three.
> 
> Two people have met only one EB.comer. Therefore, those people could only have met one of the three, or each other. But if they met each other, then that means that the three couldn't have met them, and only met within the group of three. So they could only have met two people. o, doing the combinations and permutations,
> 
> Oh, never mind, I'm getting dizzy.


How does the response about one member having weekly meetings at the bar fit in to all this? Must be someone with some sort of multiple personality disorder, right? :dunno:

VT, I'm looking in your direction.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 4, 2009)

Project Management

Private Consultant

Passed PE

12 years out of school

Love the Conveyor Thread

Spam EB as much as possible

Green skin

I've met 1 EB member


----------



## dastuff (Mar 10, 2009)

benbo said:


> Riddle me this.THree People have met "several" EB comers in real life. I take it several means at least three.
> 
> Two people have met only one EB.comer. Therefore, those people could only have met one of the three, or each other. But if they met each other, then that means that the three couldn't have met them, and only met within the group of three. So they could only have met two people. o, doing the combinations and permutations,
> 
> Oh, never mind, I'm getting dizzy.


You're assuming that everyone who has met someone answered the poll 

(I'll be honest I'm not 100% sure that was what you were assuming but i got confused half way through and figured I'd take a stab at it.)


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

Construction (Transportation)

County (10 years previously consulting)

Passed PE

12 years out of school

Love the Conveyor Thread

When I get time

Blue Skin is GOATSE, dont call it boring or we will take the other 2 away






I've met 4-5 EB member's (but some of them I knew before we made eb.com) Only one still post regularly


----------



## benbo (Apr 15, 2009)

dastuff said:


> You're assuming that everyone who has met someone answered the poll
> (I'll be honest I'm not 100% sure that was what you were assuming but i got confused half way through and figured I'd take a stab at it.)


That makes sense.

I don't remember exactly what I was assuming. Actually, I think I was just jokng around.


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 22, 2009)

Other (Hydrology &amp; hydraulics)

Private consultant (have also been in government, research, taught one class)

Passed PE

Graduated over 20 yrs ago

Airplane thread

Visit when I can

Blue (for water yanno)

No


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2009)

Since I'm new here (don't judge by the joining date), I'll give my info:

Structural

Private consultant (EPC firm that designs/builds Power Plants)

Studying for PE

Graduated 4 years ago

Airplane thread

For the paste 2 weeks or so, 10-15 times per day

Blue

No


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 25, 2009)

Structural

Utility

Waiting for Results

Graduated with my BSCE in 2005. Finished my M.Eng in 2008.

Anything by Fudgey (My favorite is the Fudgey gets a date thread)

Im an addict

Blue

None


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2012)

Dexman1349 said:


> I actually do land development, construction and transportation. I limited my vote to the one I seem to do more of.


Time to update my response:

Construction

Transportation District quasi-government

Passed PE Spring 2008

Graduated May 2003

Anything by Fudgey &amp; the airplane/conveyor thread

Any chance I get

the "new" blue theme

Haven't met anyone, but have friended several on FB


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 31, 2012)

wow, I don't even remember voting in this it's been so long....


----------



## jeb6294 (May 18, 2012)

I am a Project Engineer with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. Currently I am working in fabulous Afghanistan for the next year. I have my P.E. although it doesn't mean too much over here since our primary job duty is babysitting contractors to make sure they aren't screwing the taxpayers. I'd love to meet someone from the board, but I'm guessing my chances of that while I'm over here are pretty slim.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2012)

Well see, they wrote all this bank software, and, uh, to save space, they used two digits for the date instead of four. So, like, 98 instead of 1998? Uh, so I go through these thousands of lines of code and, uh... it doesn't really matter. I uh, I don't like my job, and, uh, I don't think I'm gonna go anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2014)

Water Resources

Private Consulting firm

Passed PE

Graduated May 2011

Anything

Any chance I can

Boring blue

Never


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 25, 2014)

It's important to have a job that makes a difference, boys. That's why I manually masturbate caged animals for artificial insemination.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2014)

:wanker:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 8, 2014)

God, who remembers the old, gray, blue, green forum skins you could choose from? Not many of us left I suspect.


----------



## engineergurl (May 8, 2014)

Sapper said:


> God, who remembers the old, gray, blue, green forum skins you could choose from? Not many of us left I suspect.




There was a drop down box on the bottom of the page to pick... I liked green the best.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > God, who remembers the old, gray, blue, green forum skins you could choose from? Not many of us left I suspect.
> ...


me too. but it had issues and i had to change to the blue


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2014)

Choices are bad for society


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 8, 2014)

I remember the colors.

We fear change....


----------



## NJmike PE (May 9, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (May 11, 2014)

I remember the color choices too. Never tried the green iirc.


----------



## ruskyline (Nov 5, 2014)

Feels so lonely to be the only guy who's still waiting for his EIT results... :violin:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmmmm....Environmental or Water Resources or Geotech? I can argue that I work and have experience in all 3 fields. But since my division I'm assigned to is Water Resources, i'll go with that. BTW did you ever heard what CE is short for?

CE=Close Enough


----------

